# Constant blue screen of death



## SonnyRay (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello all, this is my last attempt as i have just about tried everything to solve this issue. I feel like bringing a chainsaw to my PC.

The story so far....


Not so long ago i upgraded my PC, bought a brand new Motherboard (DFI LAN PARTY ULTRA-D SOCKET 939) , CPU (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+) to go with it and a new Graphics card in the shape of an ATi Radeon X800XT (256 AGP) for that bit more firepower..

Anyhow as i got myself all up and running etc i was downloading the latest drivers for ATi and tried to install them but when i was asked to restart my PC i was welcomed with the message that i needed to have ".NET FRAMEWORK V2.0" - No problem i thought, off i went and downloaded it from microsoft website and restarted PC again. BRILLIANT! no error messages everything is ready and raring to go and I've just downloaded all the latest updates for Microsoft. All that was left to do now is Load up a few games and that's it.

15 minutes later ive loaded up a game which may be familiar to you all. Counter-strike, anyways as soon as i load the game up my computer has a think about it, then comes to a standstill and then the next thing i know the "blue screen of death" appears. i try it with a few other games..one called command and conquer 3...AGAIN blue screen of death... the same pattern occurs for any other game that requires more resources than solitaire 

I instantly thought it was my drivers so i uninstallled them etc and tried older versions but still i had no luck..now i am completely stuck for ideas. I've tried changing my RAM, System restores, Checked the card itself is fitted correctly, Checked the card itself isn't overheating, Checked i have the latest ATI drivers, and checked i have all the latest windows updates... 

on top of all that when i try and get into my bios from startup im greeted with the error "FREQUENCY IS OUT OF RANGE 74.1KHZ @ 165MHZ" or something along those lines. if i just leave it the screen will dissapear and then load windows normally. 


So... just to summarize things up im Running Windows XP Media Center 
DFI LAN PARTY ULTRA-D (socket 939) 
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 
1GB RAM PC3200 
ATi Radeon X800XT 256 AGP...i.have all the latest drivers and windows updates but everytime i try and load any computer game im greeted witht the blue screen of death and i can't get into bios due to a message saying "FREQUENCY OUT OF RANGE 74.1khz @ 165MHZ" or something along those lines..ive tried EVERYTHING and i am now completely and utterly lost for ideas, ANY hints or tops would be so greatly appreciated and many thanks for taking you're time to read this post 

Oh also when the blue screen of death does appear the error message is - "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUALDRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" hope that helps...

Thanks in advance...
Sonny


----------



## deemac02 (Aug 18, 2002)

I had a similar issue with an ATI Radeon. Basically, the production is crap.
Check the cooler fan contact with the chip. Renew the contact medium.
Better still, get a proper cooling fan, the standard mickey mouse job won't cope with the heat you generate when playing large hungry games.
In my case, it was a flight sim, but Counterstrike is very big, i think.
I know you say you have checked that your card is not overheating, but how are you able to do that when it is the chip that fries in nano-secs.

But, I could be wrong.
I often am


----------

